# Prayer Request



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey y'all, I would appreciate your prayers for my son and granddaughter. Emma is 13 and she is in Cooks Childrens Hospital today to have back surgery. She is a dwarf and has had about a dozen surgeries prior to today for different things. My son has lost our grandson and our daughter in law in the last six years and Emma is all he has. The surgery to correct spinal problems will last anywhere from 6 to 12 hours. Please think about them today.

Thanks

:hunter:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are with you !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Prayers sent...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

they will be in mine and the wife thoughts untill she has a full recovery,and beyond


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Sending "knee-mails" now.....


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Praying that the surgery goes well.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Praying for you and your family and I hope all goes well bar-d.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Prayers sent my Friend-----God Bless*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I appreciate the prayers fellas. She has been in surgery for about 5 hours now. They are putting rods and screws in her spine where that had to remove some bone. Doctors say all is going good so far.

:hunter:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Prayers sent from the north and our home to yours.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

May god bless her and the doctors today!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Prayers and thoughts with all I got Bar-d praying for a successful surgery and speedy recovery as well.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Prayers and positive thoughts coming from my corner.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Thoughts for your family from here.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks to all of you. She was in surgery for about 11 hours and is now out and in ICU. The doctors are satisfied with what they were able to accomplish. They decompressed 4 vertebrae and installed a rod and screws to support the area where they took out the bone. Tomorrow, they will do X-rays and a cat scan to see if they need to do anything else to support the area. If they do, they will go in through the chest/stomach area this time so they can get to the front of her spine. God willing, they won't have to.

Again, thanks for all your prayers guys, it means a lot to me.

:hunter:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bar-d, good to hear she came through this part, hopefully they are done for now. Prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Prayers sent to the youngster and family.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

That's good to hear she came through ok so far......my family will continue to pray for your family.....


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Prayers sent from high up in the rockies Danny.

awprint:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Talked to my son this morning. He said even though the doctors were pleased with the results, chances are after a few days rest, she will undergo more surgery from the front to stabilize the rods from both sides. Right now, she is awake and alert but in a lot of pain. She did ask the doctors to put the bone they removed from her spine in a jar so she could take it home and was quite annoyed when they told her that was not possible.

Thanks for your continued prayers.

:hunter:


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I didn't see this til now but prayers and thoughts going out for a speedy continued recovery, and a positive future.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry I missed this Danny Your familY is in Our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks all. She had an MRI yesterday morning and they have decided they will have to go in the front and support the area from that side also. They are going to give her a couple of weeks to rest, then she will have to go through all of this again. Wish I could somehow bear the pain for her. Once again, I appreciate everyone's prayers and concerns. I will let everyone know when she is back for round two.

:hunter:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

my family will be praying for her..........


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Danny we Pray for a fast and complete recovery---God Bless*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Just an update about my granddaughter. She has done well after the first surgery. They decompressed 7 vertebrae, inserted 2 rods and 22 screws. Her recovery has impressed us all, including her surgeons. She is still at Cooks and goes into surgery tomorrow once again. They will go in through her front and install a counter brace to stabilize the area that that removed the bone from her spine.

Thanks for all your prayers everyone. Her recovery so far has been astonishing. Hopefully this operation tomorrow will be the last she has to endure for a long time.

:hunter:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GREAT NEWS-----Glad to hear Emma is doing Good God Bless*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update Danny. I'll continue to say a few for Emma and your family.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's great that she's healing so fast and it sucks that she has to go through more. Hopefully this will be the last for a long while.

Good luck. Our thoughts are with her.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Outstanding, glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

More thought and prayers for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Good news! Prayers still coming.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks all, she is going back in this morning. I will post as soon as I hear something.

Thanks again.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She's in our thought and prayers Danny.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

she,and your family are still in mine and the wifes thoughts daily

heres to a succesfull precedure and very speedy recovery


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the prayers guys. The second surgery went well and she will spend another night in the ICU. The surgeons are confident that this will fix her up for a good long while. They said if she heals as well as she has been from the first surgery, she might be able to come home in about a week. She will be wearing a full brace for a while but they are optimistic about her full recovery. Once again, my thanks for your prayers and concern.

:hunter:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update, our thoughts and prayers are present.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear it Danny. Keep us posted my friend.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the sound of a full recovery. Continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

God speed for her recovery, thanks for the update.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just back back in town. Glad to hear things are going so well Danny. Praying that it continues ahead of schedule and the little one gets to enjoy a speedy recovery and things can get back to normal for all.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good to hear she is doing well !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Great News-Prayers sent for fast recovery*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I wanted to update you all on my granddaughter. She is home now and doing very well. How she came through 2 back surgeries in 10 days is beyond me but she did. She will be wearing a brace for a spell but that's OK. I appreciate everyone's prayers and support more than I can express. We were so worried about her. We lost her brother in 2007 and I am terrified every time she has to go in the hospital. I don't know if I have ever mentioned it but I invite all of you to go to the website of the foundation my family formed after my grandson died. We started it to help families with medically fragile children. My wife and I have been there with our son and now our son goes through the same thing we did with him as a child. It can be overwhelming at times to raise a medically fragile child and we do our best to help them out. Please go to the site and browse around and see the pics from our last fundraiser. We put this on every year and invite all kids, disabled or not to come and have fun at no cost to the families. This allows kids with problems to participate and be normal for a while and I guarantee you, the smiles on their faces are well worth our efforts. http://josephthomasfoundation.org/

Once again, thanks for your prayers and God Bless you all.

P.S. Hug your kids and grandkids.

:hunter:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Glad to hear things are going well for the granddaughter.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I wanted to update you all on my granddaughter. She is home now and doing very well. How she came through 2 back surgeries in 10 days is beyond me but she did. She will be wearing a brace for a spell but that's OK. I appreciate everyone's prayers and support more than I can express. We were so worried about her. We lost her brother in 2007 and I am terrified every time she has to go in the hospital. I don't know if I have ever mentioned it but I invite all of you to go to the website of the foundation my family formed after my grandson died. We started it to help families with medically fragile children. My wife and I have been there with our son and now our son goes through the same thing we did with him as a child. It can be overwhelming at times to raise a medically fragile child and we do our best to help them out. Please go to the site and browse around and see the pics from our last fundraiser. We put this on every year and invite all kids, disabled or not to come and have fun at no cost to the families. This allows kids with problems to participate and be normal for a while and I guarantee you, the smiles on their faces are well worth our efforts. http://josephthomasfoundation.org/
> 
> Once again, thanks for your prayers and God Bless you all.
> 
> ...


Hey guys, just so you know. I am not soliciting funds, I just want you to see what we are doing and how much the kids enjoy the event.

:hunter:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

jswift said:


> Glad to hear things are going well for the granddaughter.


Thanks j.

:hunter:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WOW!!!!!!! What a great thing to do-----God bless your family----------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree. Many of us don't realize how difficult it is for families dealing with medical issues on a constant basis. A lot of them find it impossible to get even basic medical coverage and rely heavily on foundations like this to help them out.

Just so you all know the foundation site takes PayPal.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And it's tax deductible.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Outstanding news about your granddaughter!! The foundation looks fabulous!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

. http://josephthomasfoundation.org/

How about a little challenge, I know times are tough for many of us, but YOU most likely don't know tough. Put yourself in the shoes of one of these kids for a day. Imagine the hardship the medical bills put on their families. Send them a few bucks if you can. Bar-d won't ask you to, the kids won't either, but, I've got no shame. Every little bit helps !

Pssst..Even you lurkers can donate !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great cause, thanks for the reminder Don..............


----------

